# Crinkle Cut Worm/ Pc frogs



## slim357 (Jan 30, 2008)

I just got in an order from pcbaits, picked up some crinkle cut worms and some frogs. I just wanted to know how you guys, that have used them, fish them. Does the frog stay on top well?


----------



## redbug (Jan 31, 2008)

I have used the crinkle cut worm and like it.
It is thicker than most worms that size so you will want to use an extra wide gap hook. the action is good and the baits hold up well. 
I haven't used the frogs yet..but I am sure that they like all his other baits will be fantastic

Good luck
Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 31, 2008)

The worms are thicker, I personally use them as a flipping worm in brush and such, it gets noticed. I also use them on C-rigs unsalted, so they tend to float up and wiggle about behind the weight.

The frogs will sink slowly, if you're pulling them along pads, or the shore, they stay on top and kick, but slowly sink if you pause, like the frog is diving.

Good luck with them!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 31, 2008)

I use the Krinkle Cut wormy things on a shakey or other stand up head head for hard bottoms. In the mud and silt, I T-rig them and use a small bullet weight to craw them across the bottom.

I have also used them unweighted (w/ salt and without) - they have great action in the tail.

The frogs look great but have not tried them - I will!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------

